# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  مشتق گیری ازتصویر

## zhashemi

سلام 
میشه لطف کنیدو راجع به مشتق گیری ازتصویرتوضیح بدین؟ اصلا اگه بخواین مشتق گرفتن ازتصویر رو توضیح بدین چه مثالی میشه براش آورد؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

لبه یابی همان تغییرات در شدت نور می باشد که یک راه حل خوب نشان دادن آن با مشتق می باشد.
تغییرات زیاد در مشتق جهتی نشان دهند تغییرات زیاد در تصویر می باشد. که جهت انجام این کار می تونید از عملگر sobel استفاده نماید.
عملگر سویل در واقع عملگر تفاضلی گسسته می باشد که تقریبی از گرادیان شدت تصویر را محاسبه می نماید .
ما 2 تا مشتق را محاسبه می نمایم
تغییرات افقی :  شدت تصویر با کرنل Gx که اندازه آن فرد می باشد کانوالو می نماییم.
|  1  0  -1  |
|  2  0  -2  | =gx
|  1  0  -1  |

تغییرات عمودی :  شدت تصویر با کرنل Gy که اندازه آن فرد می باشد کانوالو می نماییم.
|  1-  -2  -1  |
|  0     0   0  | =gy
|  1     2  1   |

در هر نقطه ای ما با تلفیق نتایج در 2 تصویر بدست آمده به تقریبی از مشتق در 2 جهت می رسیم
G = sqrt(Gx*Gx +Gy *Gy)
یا
G = |Gx| + |Gy|

در ضمن جهت تقریب دقیق تر می تونید عملگر scharr استفاده نماید که کرنل آن به صورت زیر می باشد

|  3  0    -3    |
|  10  0  -10  | =gx
|  3  0    -3    |

|  3-  -10  -3  |
|  0     0   0    | =gy
|  3     10  3  |


مثال جالب اینکه شما تصویر اشخاص رو دارید ناحیه که صورت در آن وجود داره به شما داده میشه گفته شده که موقعیت چانه را پیدا کنید از تصویر اشخاص لبه گیری کنید می بینید که در قسمت چانه لبه های افقی با شدت بالا وجود داره بهترین کار اینه که شما تصویر با کرنل Gx کانوالو کنید به راحتی موقعیت چانه مخشص میشه چوت فقط خطوط افقی در تصویر نمایان میشن

----------

